# 99212 and 17110



## BROUTLEDGE (Jan 7, 2013)

I need help with this one: 
26 yrs old male with above active problems who presents 
today with complaint of recurrence of genital warts. Pt with hx of cryotherapy 
8/2012. This worked well. Pt is otherwise doing well today and has no complaints. 
Denies dysuria, hematuria, penile discharge, abdominal pain.
Vitals: WT:187.00 (84.90 kg), BP:124/80, TMP:97.30 (36.2 C), PU:80, RS:16 BMI:
26.45 (Dec 11, 2012)

General: Alert & oriented x 3, NAD  Well-developed, well-nourished 

PSYCH: Mood & affect normal. Memory normal, judgement normal.
RESP: Clear to auscultaion bilateraly. No wheezing or rhonci. Normal 
respiratory effort.
CV: Normal S1 and S2. No murmurs or rubs.
Male Genitalia: Pubic fat pad with 5mm verrocous lesion


-liquid nitrogen applied to verruca via cotton swab. Pt tolerated procedure well.

Can I bill the 99212 with 17110? or just the procedure? 
Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 7, 2013)

there is no significant evaluation so I say procedure only.


----------



## BROUTLEDGE (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for your help


----------

